# rent property in Rhodes before you sell here



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

Could any body advise me if its easy to rent longterm on the island of Rhodes i would like to move there but dont want to sell up here untill i have tried living out there and where the cheapest places would be to rent on the island
many thanks if you can help


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi James,
Finding a rental property around October should be easy enough, you should be able to pick up something until apr/may.
How much it will cost you I'm not sure now, it's been a few years since i stayed there. Pretty quiet in the winter, so I would be looking to be near the old town.
A job will be pretty difficult to get though !
Good Luck, I love Rhodes and would love to live there permenently, but jobs are very difficult to get unless seasonal........and buying a house is pretty expensive there. I'll just have to wait until my lottery ticket comes up !!!
Nance


----------



## JAMES MILTON (Aug 20, 2008)

Many thanks Nance for your advice wont be looking for job planning on retiring out there may look for a little part time job for a bit of pocket money and stop me getting bored
like to rent somewhere round Phefkos or lindos and lardos like i said i dont want to give everthing up here untill i have tried living out there been to the places that i have mentioned a few times on hollidays
kind regards..James


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi James and lucky you !
That is the area I would choose too !
If you can afford it go for it.....it is looking like we will have to wait until we retire, bummer really, another 20 years !
Good luck James, wish it was me !
Nance


----------

